# L'Unione Europea accusa gli Stati Uniti:"Sulla guerra si arricchiscono a spese nostre"



## David Gilmour (27 Novembre 2022)

Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.


Ma va là? Ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto? I buonih ®


----------



## morokan (27 Novembre 2022)

o si stanno svegliando, o la polpetta la vogliono più grossa......


----------



## Swaitak (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.


complimenti ai 4 mentecatti di Bruxelles e chi gli va appresso.
Fake comunque, figurati se alzano la cresta.


----------



## Kayl (27 Novembre 2022)

Hanno scoperto l’acqua a temperatura ambiente


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.



Che lungimiranza di pensiero...per fortuna che queste sono le teste pensanti che ci guidano


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Novembre 2022)

Era tutto prevedibile, com’è che cadono dal pero adesso?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.


Ma va? Gli Stati Uniti hanno messo in piedi tutto sto casino solo per i loro sporchi interessi? 

Un Europa saldamente in buoni rapporti con la Russia sarebbe un connubio perfetto tra competenze tecnologiche ed approvvigionamenti energetici? E ciò non piace ai padroni d'oltreoceano? Ma davvero? 

E ve ne accorgete solo ora?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.



Traduco per chi non vuole leggere il pippone:
Vogliamo lo sconto.

E non abbiamo nemmeno torto!
La Meloni l'ha già detto dopo Bali


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense *Politico, *i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_*Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti *e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_*Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi*_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina *sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo*.
> *Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano.* *In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.*
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> *L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.*


Gli USA si arricchiscono sulle nostre spalle? Impossibile!
Gli USA non farebbero mai cose del genere, perché _portano benessere_. (cit.)

Tra l'altro, interessante come si parli di svuotamento degli arsenali europei e acquisizione a prezzi potenzialmente maggiorati di arsenali americani a causa della guerra in Ucraina.
Ma come? Ma non erano solo USA e UK che mandavano armi, mentre noi mandiamo giusto archi e frecce? Ma com'è possibile?

Dannati complottisti anti-occidentali, tifosi di Putin che ci vuole togliere l'agio che gli USA ci hanno dato.
Sempre a dire bugie!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.



Sto volando


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.



Si sono svegliati pure loro. Su questo forum lo scriviamo da febbraio scorso.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2022)

*Merkel a Der Spiegel: "L’accordo di Minsk era stato lasciato vuoto. Nell’estate del 2021, dopo che i presidenti Biden e Putin si erano incontrati, cercai di creare un nuovo formato di dibattito europeo indipendente con Putin e con Emmanuel Macron nel Consiglio dell’Ue. Ho cercato di convincere i leader europei a dialogare con Putin, ma non mi hanno ascoltata perchè sapevano che me ne sarei andata in autunno".*


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Merkel a Der Spiegel: "L’accordo di Minsk era stato lasciato vuoto. Nell’estate del 2021, dopo che i presidenti Biden e Putin si erano incontrati, cercai di creare un nuovo formato di dibattito europeo indipendente con Putin e con Emmanuel Macron nel Consiglio dell’Ue. Ho cercato di convincere i leader europei a dialogare con Putin, ma non mi hanno ascoltata perchè sapevano che me ne sarei andata in autunno".*


Pora cocca, prima mette nei guai un intero continente forzando la situazione geopolitica col piede in due scarpe (Germania alleata degli americani e amicona dei russi) poi dice che non l'hanno ascoltata. I danni di questa signora rimarranno per decenni. E pensare che anche Obama (oltre che Trump) l'aveva avvisata, prima col Dieselgate poi inserendola nell'elenco dei manipolatori di valuta. Niente da fare, d'altronde sono tedeschi: se il piano è quello, dritti fino alla fine.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Novembre 2022)

L’Ue è una colonia americana, troppa gente pare non averlo ancora capito. Per staccarsi da loro serve quello che nessuno in Europa vuole più, spendere di più in armi e, probabilmente, fargli guerra. Auguri. Tra l’altro gli europei continuano a guardare solo il lato economico, quando è palese che la situazione vada vista dal punto di vista geopolitico, il resto sono solo conseguenze.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> *L’Ue è una colonia americana*, troppa gente pare non averlo ancora capito. Per staccarsi da loro serve quello che nessuno in Europa vuole più, spendere di più in armi e, probabilmente, fargli guerra. Auguri. Tra l’altro gli europei continuano a guardare solo il lato economico, quando è palese che la situazione vada vista dal punto di vista geopolitico, il resto sono solo conseguenze.



Quando “deleghi“ la tua difesa ad altri questo è il prezzo da pagare.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2022)

Come al solito adesso vedremo, pari pari come con la pandemia, le inversioni ad U™ da parte di quelli che anzitutto ci hanno messo in questi casini, poi tutti i fanatici al seguito. "Eh, ma si sapeva, eh, ma io l'ho sempre detto".

Fantastico commettere più volte lo stesso errore, dalle mie parti si chiama malafede. Ma finché non lo dice addirittura un organo ufficiale mica va bene. E se lo fai notare partono gli psicodrammi con tanto di irritazione e sdegno, sei tu quello che ha detto puttanate, capito.

Tanto alla prossima emergenza/minkiata siamo punto e accapo nuovamente. Matematico proprio, con queste teste.


----------



## Raryof (27 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L’Ue è una colonia americana, troppa gente pare non averlo ancora capito. Per staccarsi da loro serve quello che nessuno in Europa vuole più, spendere di più in armi e, probabilmente, fargli guerra. Auguri. Tra l’altro gli europei continuano a guardare solo il lato economico, quando è palese che la situazione vada vista dal punto di vista geopolitico, il resto sono solo conseguenze.


Se quel giorno Enrico si fosse messo la camicia *nera* oggi saremmo in una situazione molto diversa, invece fu "acquisito" dai grandi buoni americani che sono e rimangono paese artificiale, di studio, che si è costruito grazie all'immigrazione selettiva poi incancrenita nella globalizzazione moderna con alla base discriminazione e degrado (sì gli Usa volevano essere paese bianco, simil europeo, mica nero o cinesino).
Quell'immigrazione selettiva viene fatta ancora oggi ma come potete ben vedere l'Ue importa disperati, importa feccia, il cancro della finanza americana gestisce da decenni l'indebolimento e l'impoverimento europeo, non a caso da chi sono gestite le ong? solo per farvi un esempio, la politica commissariata attuale vede a capo dei paesi più ricchi dei banchieri o gente di partiti conservativi messi lì per conservare l'interesse non del popolo ma del padrone americano, quel padrone che ci siamo scelti perché ci ha "liberato" dalla guerra, quel padrone che ha liberato ciò che si sarebbe insediato comunque, il bestione di sion, attraverso la finanza e la disperazione delle persone un tempo povere, poi benestanti, poi ancora povere, è il nostro futuro, ma quella è la finanza, ti do 3, stai bene con 3, poi ti tolgo 2 e sopravvivi, è il giochino di oggi, solo che nei paesi europei è più difficile radicare un sentiment comune simil americano, non abbiamo tutti la stessa lingua, non siam paesi artificiali, colonie che hanno importato bianchi da fuori, selezionandoli, abbiamo una nostra storia che ha portato la storia e la civiltà ovunque, infatti il giochino che è stato fatto è stato semplice, se non puoi creare stati disuniti europei crea un organismo finanziario stupido e inetto, con una moneta farsa e gestisci il portafoglio di questi paesi, gestendo la moneta diventa facile gestire qualsiasi cosa, ma lo vedete anche oggi, non invento nulla, osservate bene quello che sta accadendo, siamo o non siamo dei bravi atlantisti dentro il patto atlantico? e a chi giova?
Concordo con chi dice che qui da noi pensiamo solo alle stronxate ma è normale, abbiamo degli apparati istituzionali che invece di essere difensori e garanti di un'economia europea logica e forte pensano che questa possa essere slegata dalle questioni geopolitiche, talmente semplici e genuine da essere praticamente distruttive, non a caso siamo un continente destinato ad essere invaso e se diminuiranno i bianchi, gli europei, la stessa fine toccherà alla religione "bianca" (sbaglio o abbiamo un Papa che lava i piedi ai musulmani?), non rimarrà granché, ma questo cambiamento lo dobbiamo pagare noi, con i nostri soldi, quando i paesi europei avranno perso l'europeismo si creeranno per davvero gli stati uniti 2.0, una colonia vera e propria dell'alta finanza americana, oggi solo allo specchio, ma in futuro, senza più una omogeneità europea avremo un continente simil americano, degradato e incapace di conoscere la storia, ciò che siamo stati e che non capiremo perché la nostra storia sarà la storia più recente, quella degli invasi, dei buoni e bravi, salvati e uccisi dalla finanza speculativa che si è insidiata come un cancro terminale dentro di noi, con pandemie da oriente, guerre da occidente, le famose guerre buone e giuste atlantiste e ci abbiamo rimesso noi perché NON abbiamo un organismo controllante, superiore, interno, solo tanti paesi, scemi che fanno incontri e non sono d'accordo su nulla, il vero bingo di chi osserva da fuori, la colonia americana, che parla inglese e impone il suo credo con guerre e bianchi europei, l'abbiamo creata noi quella feccia e adesso ce la teniamo finché non diventeremo una schifezza di continente in mano non solo alle banche ma pure al degrado assoluto che importiamo dal mondo marcio che ci circonda, che entra dentro e stai addirittura mantenendo, perdendo ricchezza e credibilità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2022)

Io devo capire perché nonostante siano i russi quelli con più vittime nella seconda guerra mondiale e sempre gli stessi che hanno stanato Hitler..
i liberatori devono essere gli americani...
Cos'è la magia di Hollywood anche qua? 
o perché hanno vaporizzato una nazione?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io devo capire perché nonostante siano i russi quelli con più vittime nella seconda guerra mondiale e sempre gli stessi che hanno stanato Hitler.. i liberatori devono essere gli americani...
> *Cos'è la magia di Hollywood anche qua? *
> o perché hanno vaporizzato una nazione?



Una volta ad Hollywood si impegnavano contro i feroci pellerossa


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma va là? Ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto? I buonih ®


Ma non credo sia così.
È evidente che gli americani siano santi apostoli che non hanno nessun interesse in questa guerra. Non ci può essere dietrologia dai, dobbiamo solo ringraziare i buoni del mondo!


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non credo sia così.
> È evidente che gli americani siano santi apostoli che non hanno nessun interesse in questa guerra. Non ci può essere dietrologia dai, dobbiamo solo ringraziare i buoni del mondo!


"ma a chi giovahhhh?" 
Ecco a chi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Novembre 2022)

*Secondo il New York Times, è praticamente accertato: 20 dei 30 paesi NATO hanno esaurito il loro potenziale per le forniture di armi all'ucraina. In totale, sono stati trasferiti all'Ucraina 40 miliardi di dollari, pari al bilancio annuale della difesa Francese*

Chissà a quale nazione si rivolgeranno per rimpiazzare gli armamenti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Secondo il New York Times, è praticamente accertato: 20 dei 30 paesi NATO hanno esaurito il loro potenziale per le forniture di armi all'ucraina. In totale, sono stati trasferiti all'Ucraina 40 miliardi di dollari, pari al bilancio annale della difesa Francese*
> 
> Chissà a quale nazione si rivolgeranno per rimpiazzare gli armamenti


provate a scrivere una iniziale..
per me potrebbero andare bene anche due 

La prima è S 
La seconda è U


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "ma a chi giovahhhh?"
> Ecco a chi


Ma ci danno il benesserehhhhh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2022)

*Leggere con attenzione.*









Notizie guerra, attualità e politica.



Come ben sapete questo forum da sempre lascia ai suoi utenti, non necessariamente dello staff, massima libertà di opinione e inserimento di notizie. E questa linea è un caposaldo che continua e non è in discussione. Ultimamente però nella sezione offtopic abbiamo constatato un vero e proprio...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## vota DC (27 Novembre 2022)

Comunque è dall'introduzione dell'euro che è stato detto palesemente che l'Europa dà fastidio agli Usa. Siamo come dei cinesi ma disarmati per loro. La cosa scandalosa è che non tiriamo nemmeno acqua al nostro mulino, ad esempio la Polonia è così con il sedere a terra che aiuta i propri aguzzini ucraini perché dodici anni fa Obama ha fiancheggiato i russi quando hanno ammazzato il presidente polacco. L'italietta ha supplicato che la Francia intervenisse in Libia per fare fuori Gheddafi e buttare fuori l'Eni ". Salvati per puro caso dei turchi con piddini e obamiani che frignavano che i turchi comandano in mediterraneo....meglio la prova di forza con gli italiani che sparano direttamente sui regimi amici per auto estromettersi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Leggere con attenzione.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UP.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2022)

azzo il sogno di Dugin si avvicina..finalmente nascerà l'Eurasia... 

sto scherzando ovviamente..tranquilli i rapporti usa e europa sono e saranno al sicuro ancora per secoli..può pure darsi che ci sia qualche divergenza (in realtà è scontato) e l'europa fa bene (e deve) a cercare di tutelare i propri interessi ma nulla che porterà a chissà quali crisi nei nostri rapporti con gli amici oltreoceano

sempre IMHO ovviamente..

ps: e comunque questo articolo dice tutto e nulla perchè "un alto funzionario ha detto che.." mmmmm è un pò come quando "un alto rappresentante della CIA ci ha detto in modo confidenziale che..." insomma ci siamo capiti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2022)

Amici!? che Dio benedica l'America..
fregandosene di tutti gli altri..
farebbe già capire la loro mentalità..

per ribadirlo però loro ci mettono anche le azioni


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> azzo il sogno di Dugin si avvicina..finalmente nascerà l'Eurasia...
> 
> sto scherzando ovviamente..tranquilli i rapporti usa e europa sono e saranno al sicuro ancora per secoli..può pure darsi che ci sia qualche divergenza (in realtà è scontato) e l'europa fa bene (e deve) a cercare di tutelare i propri interessi ma nulla che porterà a chissà quali crisi nei nostri rapporti con gli amici oltreoceano
> 
> ...



Quello che ha detto il funzionario magari è semplicemente la realtà ma i Governi europei *non* possono dirlo apertamente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Amici!? che Dio benedica *fulmini* l'America..
> fregandosene di tutti gli altri..
> farebbe già capire la loro mentalità..
> 
> per ribadirlo però loro ci mettono anche le azioni



Ecco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco.


grazie a Dio lo sta facendo in questi anni..
svariate tipologie.. per troppo amore


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## UDG (27 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano statunitense _Politico, _i massimi funzionari europei sono furiosi con l'amministrazione democratica a guida Biden e accusano gli americani di aver fatto fortuna con la guerra a discapito degli europei in sofferenza. "_Il fatto è che, a guardar bene, il paese che trae maggior profitto da questa guerra sono gli Stati Uniti perché vendono più gas e a prezzi più alti e perché vendono più armi_", ha detto a Politico un alto funzionario. "_Siamo davvero in un momento storico, l'America deve rendersi conto che l'opinione pubblica sta cambiando in molti paesi della UE_". Il capo della diplomazia UE Borrell ha invitato Washington a rispondere alla preoccupazioni europee:"_Gli americani - nostri amici - prendono decisioni che hanno un impatto economico su di noi_" ha detto in un'intervista al nostro quotidiano. Il punto di maggiore tensione è stato raggiunto riguardo ai sussidi e alle tasse "verdi" di Biden che secondo l'UE allontanano ingiustamente il commercio dalla UE e minacciano di distruggere l'industria europea. Nonostante le obiezioni formali dell'Europa, finora da Washington non sono arrivati segnali di cedimento.
> Allo stesso tempo, lo sconvolgimento causato dall'invasione russa dell'Ucraina sta portando le economie europee in recessione, con inflazione alle stelle e una devastante compressione delle forniture energetiche, il che minaccia blackout e razionamenti per l'inverno in arrivo.
> Nel tentativo di ridurre la dipendenza dalla Russia, i paesi UE si sono rivolti alle forniture di gas degli USA ma il prezzo che essi pagano è quattro volte superiore al costo dello stesso carburante nel mercato interno americano. In più, va considerato il probabile aumento degli ordini di armamenti di fabbricazione americana visto il progressivo svuotamento degli arsenali dovuto agli invii di armi in Ucraina.
> Ministri e diplomatici dei singoli paesi hanno espresso frustrazione per il modo in cui il governo Biden sta semplicemente ignorando l'impatto delle sue politiche economiche sugli alleati europei. Al momento della discussione del tema nel recente G20, il presidente USA sembrava semplicemente ignaro della questione, secondo un alto funzionario. Altri funzionari e diplomatici UE sono concordi nel ritenere che l'indifferenza americana sulle conseguenza per l'Europa sia un grosso problema e gli europei sono palesemente frustrati per la mancanza di informazioni e consultazioni preliminari.
> L'energia americana, disponibile a costi migliori per le aziende USA, sta diventando un enorme vantaggio competitivo: ci sono aziende europee che stanno pianificando nuovi investimenti negli USA o addirittura stanno trasferendo le proprie attività al di là dell'Atlantico. Proprio questa settimana, la multinazionale chimica Solvay ha annunciato che sta scegliendo gli Stati Uniti per i nuovi investimenti: solo l'ultimo di una serie di annunci simili da parte dei principali giganti industriali dell'Unione Europea.


L'hanno scoperto solo ora?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> L'hanno scoperto solo ora?



L’hanno *detto* solo ora.


----------



## morokan (27 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’hanno *detto* solo ora.


e spero non sia un traguardo....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> e spero non sia un traguardo....



Tranquillo. Verrà proprio ritrattata ogni parola.


----------



## morokan (27 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Verrà proprio ritrattata ogni parola.


sai......alla mia età....potrebbe venirmi un coccolone


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> sai......alla mia età....potrebbe venirmi un coccolone



Anche io sono anziano. Dormi sereno


----------



## vota DC (27 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sto scherzando ovviamente..tranquilli i rapporti usa e europa sono e saranno al sicuro ancora per secoli..può pure darsi che ci sia qualche divergenza (in realtà è scontato) e l'europa fa bene (e deve) a cercare di tutelare i propri interessi ma nulla che porterà a chissà quali crisi nei nostri rapporti con gli amici oltreoceano


Secoli? Anche millenni. Puoi andare avanti all'infinito con piani Marshall. In Sudamerica gli Usa hanno fatto la dottrina Monroe nel 1823 e per più di 130 tutti quei paesi sono stati soggetti agli Usa. Cuba è diventata l'opposto del sogno americano, poi Reagan è corso ai ripari e l'epidemia filorussa è finita lì. Nel ventunesimo secolo abbiamo negli Usa imbecilli woke che fanno il gioco dei propri nemici....Venezuela, Bolivia, Brasile e Cile diventati tutti comunisti spudoratamente adoratori di Cina e Russia, nel caso del Cile anche antisemiti. 
In Europa passiamo dall'aver a che fare con presidenti che ci riempiono di soldi per ricostruire nel dopoguerra (poi magari finanziano squadre deviate e strategia della tensione ma nel complesso ci arricchiamo e mangiamo abbondantemente grazie a loro) a presidenti con Alzheimer che ci chiedono sacrifici per.....boh? Trump nel suo isolazionismo era più filoeuropeo di Biden: guerra di Biden contro la Merkel e la Germania (con tanto di sabotaggio di North Stream), guerra di Biden contro Macron con lo scippo delle forniture dei sottomarini all'Australia (accordo fatto, pressioni di Biden agli australiani per rifiutarlo dopo aver già firmato), guerra di Biden a Conte. Un po' come i romani....se gli eredi di Augusto erano come lui duravano millenni....la classe usa e in particolare i democratici di oggi sono Eliogabalo!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2022)

*BASTA ROMPERE I COGLI...*


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Secondo il New York Times, è praticamente accertato: 20 dei 30 paesi NATO hanno esaurito il loro potenziale per le forniture di armi all'ucraina. In totale, sono stati trasferiti all'Ucraina 40 miliardi di dollari, pari al bilancio annuale della difesa Francese*
> 
> Chissà a quale nazione si rivolgeranno per rimpiazzare gli armamenti



Impossibile. C'è gente ultrasicura che scrive ripetutamente che gli stiamo dando le "briciole".

Ma sicuramente lo dicono da superpartes.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *BASTA ROMPERE I COGLI...*


*
Non chiudiamo o cancelliamo altri topic.

Ban a raffica se anche questo va alla deriva.*


----------



## Davidoff (27 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Secoli? Anche millenni. Puoi andare avanti all'infinito con piani Marshall. In Sudamerica gli Usa hanno fatto la dottrina Monroe nel 1823 e per più di 130 tutti quei paesi sono stati soggetti agli Usa. Cuba è diventata l'opposto del sogno americano, poi Reagan è corso ai ripari e l'epidemia filorussa è finita lì. Nel ventunesimo secolo abbiamo negli Usa imbecilli woke che fanno il gioco dei propri nemici....Venezuela, Bolivia, Brasile e Cile diventati tutti comunisti spudoratamente adoratori di Cina e Russia, nel caso del Cile anche antisemiti.
> In Europa passiamo dall'aver a che fare con presidenti che ci riempiono di soldi per ricostruire nel dopoguerra (poi magari finanziano squadre deviate e strategia della tensione ma nel complesso ci arricchiamo e mangiamo abbondantemente grazie a loro) a presidenti con Alzheimer che ci chiedono sacrifici per.....boh? Trump nel suo isolazionismo era più filoeuropeo di Biden: guerra di Biden contro la Merkel e la Germania (con tanto di sabotaggio di North Stream), guerra di Biden contro Macron con lo scippo delle forniture dei sottomarini all'Australia (accordo fatto, pressioni di Biden agli australiani per rifiutarlo dopo aver già firmato), guerra di Biden a Conte. Un po' come i romani....se gli eredi di Augusto erano come lui duravano millenni....la classe usa e in particolare i democratici di oggi sono Eliogabalo!


Per me gli usa rischiano. L’Europa se ricca e prospera accetta di buon grado di stare sotto di loro, ma se questa base decade non resta alcun motivo per accettare la loro ingerenza e paesi come Francia e Germania possono arrivare a sganciarsi. Vedremo come evolverà la situazione, ma penso che a tirare troppo la corda si spezza.


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2022)

*ministro della Difesa estone a Radio Free Europe:*
*
"Dobbiamo essere onesti e chiari: la marina e l'aeronautica russa sono più o meno grandi come lo erano prima della guerra
Anche se le forze di terra hanno perso forza considerevole, comunque torneranno a breve ai livelli del 24 febbraio

Noi abbiamo speso 1% del nostro PIL in aiuti all'Ucraina, bisogna fare tutti di più
L'Estonia intende spendere il 2,84% del suo prodotto interno lordo per la difesa il prossimo anno e dovrebbe salire al 3,2% nel 2024
*
_*N**on abbiamo motivo di credere che la minaccia dalla Russia sia in qualche modo ridotta
La Russia imparerà da questa esperienza militare in Ucraina"*_


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

*centro-destra presenta al Senato un emendamento per prorogare la fornitura di armi all'Ucraina dal 31 dicembre 2022 al 31 dicembre 2023

Verdi - Sinistra: "Colpo di mano inaccettabile"*

Ansa


complimenti, evidentemente prevedono che duri un altro anno intero i nostri prodi


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

altre notizie:

*
Il dialogo tra Russia e Stati Uniti sul trattato New Start sul nucleare è stato sospeso


black-out controllato a Kiev non funziona e ripiomba il disastro energetico, non si riesce a garentire neanche 2-3 ore per utente nella capitale


vice sindaco di Kherson arrestato per aver collaborator con i russi


alle 12.40 è scattata allerta via aria in tutta l'Ucraina, già ieri le autorità hanno detto di aspettarsi forte attacco oggi


Zelensky elogia l'amico Macron che ha appena consegnato un nuovo sistema lanciarazzi


Turchia delusa da non essere consultato dall'UE che annuncia nuovi addestramenti militari in Ucraina

*
*Ucraina teme bombardamenti via mare su Odessa, visto che ci sono 12 navi russe nel Mar Nero*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *centro-destra presenta al Senato un emendamento per prorogare la fornitura di armi all'Ucraina dal 31 dicembre 2022 al 31 dicembre 2023
> 
> Verdi - Sinistra: "Colpo di mano inaccettabile"*
> 
> ...


fatemi capire, le armi vecchie e difensive stanno per terminare e noi proroghiamo la fornitura, quindi le prossime le togliamo di mano ai nostri militari


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fatemi capire, le armi vecchie e difensive stanno per terminare e noi proroghiamo la fornitura, quindi le prossime le togliamo di mano ai nostri militari


o peggio ancora lì compriamo e li regaliamo all'Ucraina mentre noi moriremo di fame.. ma sono amici gli usa eh ! ecco lo stile di vita che ci offrono adesso..


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ma nuclearizzino l'Ucraina è tanti saluti a tutti, qua ogni scusa é buona per chiedere sacrifici, quel maiale di zelescone non merita un solocent, giusto un proiettile, alla tempia


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

*Ambasciata russa in Italia posta foto di blindato italiano appena distrutto:*

*"Made in Italy.

L'auto blindata Lince MLV consegnata all'esercito ucraino vicino ad Artiomovsk (Bakhmut).*

*Tutti i contribuenti italiani sono felici di tale destinazione dei loro soldi?"*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Italia posta foto di blindato italiano appena distrutto:*
> 
> *"Made in Italy.
> 
> ...


sapendo che vanno agli ovini mi prude il didietro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ambasciata russa in Italia posta foto di blindato italiano appena distrutto:
> 
> "Made in Italy.
> 
> ...



Distrutta quanto? 
Gran bel gioiellino la Lince, ho sempre desiderato averne una (ogni tanto controllo i veicoli militari in vendita, ma è ancora troppo "nuova" )


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

*Incredibile Zelensky, durante la guerra lancia la candidatura per Expo di Odessa

"È un onore per me rappresentare la candidatura dell'Ucraina per l'Expo 2030, rappresentare Odessa, e quindi l'intera regione del Mar Nero. 
Nel 2030, quando la ricostruzione ucraina dimostrerà già una parte significativa dei risultati pianificati, sarà possibile vedere di cosa è capace l'umanità quando tutti i popoli cooperano per il bene della pace e della sicurezza, per il bene dello sviluppo e di un futuro più confortevole per tutti

Quando visiterete l'Ucraina e la nostra Odessa nel 2030 potrete sentire il potere, la libertà e la cultura non solo di un Paese e di una città, ma il potenziale di tutta l'umanità"*.


c'è Roma candidata, ovviamente contro l'Ucraina non c'è storia...l'EXPO di solidiarietà, ritirarsi e standing ovation


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Zelensky, durante la guerra lancia la candidatura per Expo di Odessa
> 
> "È un onore per me rappresentare la candidatura dell'Ucraina per l'Expo 2030, rappresentare Odessa, e quindi l'intera regione del Mar Nero.
> Nel 2030, quando la ricostruzione ucraina dimostrerà già una parte significativa dei risultati pianificati, sarà possibile vedere di cosa è capace l'umanità quando tutti i popoli cooperano per il bene della pace e della sicurezza, per il bene dello sviluppo e di un futuro più confortevole per tutti
> ...


Guarda rabbrividisco nel leggere che Expo salva Italia/Europa si faccia ancora  per il resto solo pena


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Zelensky, durante la guerra lancia la candidatura per Expo di Odessa
> 
> "È un onore per me rappresentare la candidatura dell'Ucraina per l'Expo 2030, rappresentare Odessa, e quindi l'intera regione del Mar Nero.
> Nel 2030, quando la ricostruzione ucraina dimostrerà già una parte significativa dei risultati pianificati, sarà possibile vedere di cosa è capace l'umanità quando tutti i popoli cooperano per il bene della pace e della sicurezza, per il bene dello sviluppo e di un futuro più confortevole per tutti
> ...


Questo é pieno di bamba fino agli occhi


----------



## ignaxio (29 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é pieno di bamba fino agli occhi


Mi spiegate questa storia della bamba/cocainomane che leggo sempre qua? Da dove viene?


----------



## JDT (29 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate questa storia della bamba/cocainomane che leggo sempre qua? Da dove viene?


Cioè fammi capire, Putin è tornato tra noi dopo duemila anni, l'apostolo Lavrov l'ha ribadito, e tu cosa vuoi? Cosa pretendi?! Prove?!?! Fatti ?!?!

Figlio mio, tu hai bisogno di fede. Inizialo a ripetere anche tu, ad ogni messaggio, vedrai che ti sembrerà ogni giorno più vero. Io ci aggiungo anche un "Krunic va in tribuna"


----------



## ignaxio (29 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire, Putin è tornato tra noi dopo duemila anni, l'apostolo Lavrov l'ha ribadito, e tu cosa vuoi? Cosa pretendi?! Prove?!?! Fatti ?!?!
> 
> Figlio mio, tu hai bisogno di fede. Inizialo a ripetere anche tu, ad ogni messaggio, vedrai che ti sembrerà ogni giorno più vero. Io ci aggiungo anche un "Krunic va in tribuna"


Putin è un bel Dittatore.. un santo.. un apostolo


----------



## __king george__ (29 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Putin è un bel Dittatore.. un santo.. un apostolo


aggiugerei anche un "ha stato usahhh" che ci sta sempre bene  

che bello parlare anche noi come loro


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2022)

Che Piotr facesse qualche pippatina è forse l' unica cosa plausibile tra le tante fesserie dette dal Vladimiro furioso fin dall'inizio 

Poi certo, farlo passare da mega tossico stile tizio in stazione anche no direi


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

*Von der Leyen in conferenza cita gli oltre 100.000 uomini ucraini morti sul campo

"Si stima che più di 20.000 civili e più di 100.000 soldati ucraini siano rimasti uccisi finora"*

*Proteste ucraine e il video viene rimosso dagli account ufficiali della Commissione, poi ricaricato ma senza la parte "incriminata"*

*Il portavoce di Zelensky precisa che solo loro possono dare i numeri veri e lo faranno "al momento giusto"*


rendiamoci conto dello strapotere mediatico di questi soggetti
riescono a far applicare la censura al massimo organismo europeo per sua stessa mano


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

*Naryshkin, capo dei Servizi esteri russi:

"La Polonia si sta preparando ad annettere le regioni occidentali dell'Ucraina: vuole Lviv, Ivano-Frankvisk e la maggioranza dell'oblast di Termopil

Temono che la NATO possa negoziare con la Russia nei prossimi mesi contro i loro interessi e quelli ucraini"*


eh eh, gli sciovinisti polacchi ci fanno il pensierino


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

*secondo l'ente di ricerca ucraino Gradus Research il 78% degli ucraini ha visto calare, drasticamente o meno, il proprio reddito mentre per il 2% è invece aumentato.*


temo di sapere chi faccia parte di quel 2%...


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

*il black friday in Russia ha portato acquisti record *
*+41% come operazioni online +22% come fatturato rispetto al 2021*

*ministro Finanze russo annuncia aumento stipendi statali per il 2023 almeno dell'8% e delle pensioni minime di 1.000 rubli
gli stipendi delle forze dell'ordine e dei militari sono già saliti

Putin ha ricordato oggi che bisogna legare gli aumenti dei salari all'inflazione.
secondo gli ultimi dati, i prezzi sono aumentati del 10,9%*



da una parte abbiamo milioni di sfollati estero, milioni di sfollati interni, milioni di persone senza beni di prima necessità.
dall'altro si fanno acquisti futili record, aumentano gli stipendi dei dipendenti pubblici e le pensioni minime.
peraltro certi aumenti generalizzati non avvengono neanche in tutti i paesi occidentali
e cosa ci tocca sentire ogni giorno ?
la solita boutade dei falchetti occidentali del tipo: "non negoziamo perchè sarebbe una resa ucraina, conviene solo alla Russia per riorganizzarsi"


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate questa storia della bamba/cocainomane che leggo sempre qua? Da dove viene?


La campagna presidenziale del 2019 quando Zelensky visivamente alterato proponeva di accordarsi con i russi e il partito di Poroshenko lo accusò di essere un tossico manovrato dai russi. Poroshenko cercò di obbligarlo a fare il test antidroga durante i dibattiti.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La campagna presidenziale del 2019 quando Zelensky visivamente alterato proponeva di accordarsi con i russi e il partito di Poroshenko lo accusò di essere un tossico manovrato dai russi. Poroshenko cercò di obbligarlo a fare il test antidroga durante i dibattiti.


Ho cercato la notizia del 2019 (ANSA) ma dice che è stato il contrario: cioè Zelensky che ha chiesto a Poroshenko di fare il test. La tua fonte qual è? Altrimenti possiamo inventare tutto


----------



## ignaxio (30 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Naryshkin, capo dei Servizi esteri russi:
> 
> "La Polonia si sta preparando ad annettere le regioni occidentali dell'Ucraina: vuole Lviv, Ivano-Frankvisk e la maggioranza dell'oblast di Termopil
> 
> ...


Una fonte affidabilissima e mossa molto sensata allo stato attuale. sicuramente hanno in mano molte prove


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Una fonte affidabilissima e mossa molto sensata allo stato attuale. sicuramente hanno in mano molte prove


non lo possono fare per vari motivi, ma che l'interesse dei polacchi verta sulle regioni di confine ovest è evidente.
non li senti mai parlare dei luoghi russofoni per esempio

intanto si indebitano per rinforzarsi militarmente sempre più e questo è un fatto di dominio pubblico


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

*il presidente del Consiglio europeo Michel si reca a Pechino in visita ufficiale*

*Xi Jinping:

"Sostegno all'Unione europea per mediare nella crisi in Ucraina e per creare un'architettura di sicurezza europea efficace

La Cina è sempre per la pace internazionale e continuerà a farlo a modo suo*

*Un vecchio detto cinese : "Un incendio alle porte della città porterà un disastro ai pesci nello stagno"


Ansa*


ci mancavano i proverbi stile Bersani...


----------



## vota DC (1 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ho cercato la notizia del 2019 (ANSA) ma dice che è stato il contrario: cioè Zelensky che ha chiesto a Poroshenko di fare il test. La tua fonte qual è? Altrimenti possiamo inventare tutto


Reuters, è il primo risultato del 5 aprile 2019. C'è scritto che Zelensky ha chiesto che venga fatto il dibattito allo stadio e con test dopo aver accettato la sfida di poroshenko. Poroshenko gli ha anche chiesto perché si era fatto riprese televisive di prelievi e test vari in "laboratori" (scantinati) invece che farli allo stadio


----------



## JDT (1 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il black friday in Russia ha portato acquisti record *
> *+41% come operazioni online +22% come fatturato rispetto al 2021*
> 
> *ministro Finanze russo annuncia aumento stipendi statali per il 2023 almeno dell'8% e delle pensioni minime di 1.000 rubli
> ...


Io Berlusconi : "1 milione di posti di lavoro" . Poi si sa come è andata, è finito a piantare alberi (e anche molti "semi", per mia invidia).

La situazione russa non è questa, palesemente, neanche ti cito nulla, hai volutamente cercato i trafiletti "buoni" omettendo gli altri, non so davvero chi te lo faccia fare, non può essere solo tifo, ma la chiudo qua per bontà dei mod (non devi rispondere, non lo farò).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2022)

facci un favore guarda la situazione economica in europa e facci un report


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Io Berlusconi : "1 milione di posti di lavoro" . Poi si sa come è andata, è finito a piantare alberi (e anche molti "semi", per mia invidia).


dal 2012 in Russia si era deciso di legare i salari dei dipendenti pubblici ai prezzi medi nello stato di residenza.
non si tratta di sparate elettorali, come quella da te citate, ma provvedimenti conformi a decisioni politiche prese dieci anni fa.

capisco sia rivoluzionario apprendere che uno fa quel che dice, visto i soggetti a cui siamo abituati nelle nostre lande...

sono le notizie di ieri uscite su Forbes comunque, nulla di particolarmente ricercato


----------



## JDT (1 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> facci un favore guarda la situazione economica in europa e facci un report


È tragica per non dire irreversibile, paradossalmente non si è visto ancora nulla, grazie anche all'assistenzialismo europeo, che piuttosto che fare la "recessione felice", sta portando la bolla a diventare un bubbone, e in tutto questo mette anche pezze alle due macronazioni Cina e Usa che possono tardare le loro. Per come la vedo io, sta facendo più danni ritardare il problema che il problema stesso, perché si porta dietro gli strascichi precedenti.

In tutto questo però ci sono situazioni che invece sono già irreversibili, una è la Russia, l'altra è la Turchia. Qui non c'è scampo, non c'è margine di ripresa, si sono scavati un solco dove non ci si torna più indietro, e causa incompetenza di tutti i nostri grandi leader, ne trascinerà altri con questa farsa di denazificazione.

Poi però leggo percentuali (non cifre) e proposte di legge annunciate come voler intendere che l'Europa fa danni e il resto è composto da famiglie del mulino bianco..


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il black friday in Russia ha portato acquisti record *
> *+41% come operazioni online +22% come fatturato rispetto al 2021*
> 
> *ministro Finanze russo annuncia aumento stipendi statali per il 2023 almeno dell'8% e delle pensioni minime di 1.000 rubli
> ...


Fonte?

Comunque si chiama "spirale salari-prezzi legata all'inflazione", c'è poco da invidiare

Inflazione -> alzi gli stipendi -> più inflazione -> alzi gli stipendi -> ancora più inflazione! 

Dall'inflazione si esce soltanto con la recessione, il resto sono fantasie vendute agli ingenui


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Forbes, scritto prima
le dichiarazioni del ministro delle Finanze e di Putin sono pubbliche, rispettivamente a margine conferenza per il bilancio federale 2023-2025 e di una riunione del governo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Fonte?
> 
> Comunque si chiama "spirale salari-prezzi legata all'inflazione", c'è poco da invidiare
> 
> ...


Quello che stavo cercando di dire nell'altro topic dell'economia,ma questi pazzi hanno intenzione di fare un reset! altra via con la guerra con la solita pratica di riscrivere tutto perché loro sono i vincitori!

Ma questa volta c'è l'atomica!


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Forbes, scritto prima
> le dichiarazioni del ministro delle Finanze e di Putin sono pubbliche, rispettivamente a margine conferenza per il bilancio federale 2023-2025 e di una riunione del governo


Non riesco a trovare quei dati su Forbes, potresti mandarmi il link in pvt se ti va? Grazie e scusate per l'OT.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quello che stavo cercando di dire nell'altro topic dell'economia,ma questi pazzi hanno intenzione di fare un reset! altra via con la guerra con la solita pratica di riscrivere tutto perché loro sono i vincitori!
> 
> Ma questa volta c'è l'atomica!


Con questa inflazione sarà davvero difficile evitare una crisi importante ed una recessione forte. Già da mesi ormai lo dico. Il nostro grande, enorme problema è che l'Italia (come altri mediterranei) ha un debito mostruoso, perciò la BCE non può alzare i tassi a ca*zo duro come fanno in america, perché altrimenti noi salteremmo in aria. Situazione veramente gestita malissimo ed aggravata dalle misure demenziali tipo superbonus


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare quei dati su Forbes, potresti mandarmi il link in pvt se ti va? Grazie e scusate per l'OT.


non sono abilitati i messaggi privati, ti faccio copia-incolla e poi cancello




> Editoriale Forbes finanza, 30 novembre 2022
> 
> "Gli indicatori inclusi nel bilancio federale per il periodo 2023-2025 prevedono un aumento degli stipendi dei dipendenti statali l'anno prossimo di oltre l'8%, ha affermato il ministro delle finanze Anton Siluanov.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Si insomma anche oggi la Russia va in default domani e finisce i missili dopodomani


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

*Blinken:*

*"La NATO pensa di produrre munizioni di tipo sovietico per rifornire l'Ucraina, che le ha usate per decenni, in stabilimenti in Bulgaria, Slovacchia e Repubblica Ceca"*


*CNN*


spettacolare
peste e corna del tempo sovietico, poi usano le infrastrutture e le armi di allora per vincere Mosca...


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non sono abilitati i messaggi privati, ti faccio copia-incolla e poi cancello


In pratica si aumentano gli stipendi della classe dirigente, disgustosi. Il tutto compensato da 15€ in più alle pensioni minime. Si capisce come l'opinione pubblica sia irrilevante ed al regime interessi soltanto mantenere il potere ben saldo


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> In pratica si aumentano gli stipendi della classe dirigente, disgustosi. Il tutto compensato da 15€ in più alle pensioni minime. Si capisce come l'opinione pubblica sia irrilevante ed al regime interessi soltanto mantenere il potere ben saldo


tutti i dipendenti pubblici, non solo i dirigenti
il fatto che scrivi tu vale per militari e forze dell'ordine che hanno avuto aumenti prima di altri, questa è una scelta politica di comodo
in vari paesi ex sovietici purtroppo le pensioni sono da fame, pure 1.000 rubli fanno comodo se non vivi in grandi città anche se con l'aumento dei prezzi si poteva fare di più


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti i dipendenti pubblici, non solo i dirigenti
> il fatto che scrivi tu vale per militari e forze dell'ordine che hanno avuto aumenti prima di altri, questa è una scelta politica di comodo
> in vari paesi ex sovietici purtroppo le pensioni sono da fame, pure 1.000 rubli fanno comodo se non vivi in grandi città anche se con l'aumento dei prezzi si poteva fare di più


Si, condivido. Anche se alzare i salari serve a nulla per la spirale prezzi-salari, comunque solo i dipendenti pubblici fa pensare, vogliono tenersi ben stretti coloro che dipendono dal regime. In Russia l'inflazione è persino più alta che in Italia, nonostante le infinite materie prime di cui dispongono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Oi la Russia accusa di addestramenti in territori Nato (e siamo nominati) e la Nato parla allo stesso tempo di rafforzare gli addestramenti  che causalità.. in più conferma che erano preparati a intervenire  peccato che gridavano al lupo  al lupo ben prima della soffiata dell'intelligence  di mesi prima..

Che falsi che sono! provocati e ignorati
fino al punto di non ritorno.. quindi pure ipocriti!
Perché adesso fanno la parte dei paladini


----------



## ignaxio (1 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Reuters, è il primo risultato del 5 aprile 2019. C'è scritto che Zelensky ha chiesto che venga fatto il dibattito allo stadio e con test dopo aver accettato la sfida di poroshenko. Poroshenko gli ha anche chiesto perché si era fatto riprese televisive di prelievi e test vari in "laboratori" (scantinati) invece che farli allo stadio


Ok, quindi è Zelensky che lo ha chiesto e sono risultati entrambi negativi ovviamente: quindi: perché è soprannominato cocainomane?

seriamente non capisco 

_The comedian had demanded they both be tested for drugs after he accepted Poroshenko’s challenge for a policy debate in an apparent attempt to up the ante in their rivalry._

Bo, lasciamo perdere


----------

